# Best HGH



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok lads what's the best growth hormone out of these

Hygetropin blacktops 100iu
Norditropin cart 45iu 
Norditropin pen 30iu 
Genotropin pen 36iu
Genotropin carts 12mg 
Magnustropin 50iu
Humanotrope Lilly 72iu 
Ansomone 100iu 
Olympus 100iu


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

How many of those are fakes...


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

drwae said:


> How many of those are fakes...


 No idea but my supplier is reliable. Just wondering what lads have used with good results.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

If it's the source I expect it to be judging by the list I'd go with the Hyges.


----------



## Dave11 (Oct 21, 2020)

Genx gh also?


----------



## CT2 (Dec 10, 2020)

Not the Nordi carts. Most of the ones that have popped up on a lot of popular source sites lately are all fake

The price alone should be a give away, when they're selling the 45iu cartridges for less than a box of hyge, then look at the price of the genotropin pens it just doesn't add up

Anyway, out of all that you're safest bet is probably ansomone or hyge


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

None of it will be refrigerated so ide go with ansamone or hyge..youl waste less money.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

CT2 said:


> Not the Nordi carts. Most of the ones that have popped up on a lot of popular source sites lately are all fake
> 
> The price alone should be a give away, when they're selling the 45iu cartridges for less than a box of hyge, then look at the price of the genotropin pens it just doesn't add up
> 
> Anyway, out of all that you're safest bet is probably ansomone or hyge


 How do you check if they're real or not, blood wise? How soon after injecting would you do bloods, how much would you inject and what should your blood numbers show?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

mal said:


> None of it will be refrigerated so ide go with ansamone or hyge..youl waste less money.


 Unless its mixed dry powder is fine at room temperature, no?


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

As agreed with above.

Hyge.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Cronus said:


> Unless its mixed dry powder is fine at room temperature, no?


 Dunno mate? always thought real gh had to be refrigerated...might be wrong...usualy will say on packaging.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Lilly or Pfizer are the gold stabdard.

Then ansomone.

And if I can't get those I literally wouldn't touch it because it's more than likely junk.

I've had more GH blood tests than most people have had bloods full stop, so my opinion is based on (albeit a small sample, but) actual data.


----------



## Danny41 (Jul 1, 2020)

My fav of those are geniuine nordililet 30iu pre mixed pens, wouldn't touch any cartridge full stop, genuine genos/Lilly also very good, ansomone 40ius great, Rest I cant say as I haven't used any of them in ages


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Lilly or Pfizer are the gold stabdard.
> 
> Then ansomone.
> 
> ...


 Ever tried genxtropin with bloods? That gets a lot of good reviews


----------



## CT2 (Dec 10, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> How do you check if they're real or not, blood wise? How soon after injecting would you do bloods, how much would you inject and what should your blood numbers show?


 Inject 10iu and get bloods done 3 hours later

You haven't been stung with them have you mate?


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

If money's not an issue and the hgh comes from a reputable source and is guaranteed to be legit,then as @arbffgadm100 has pointed out humatrope and genotropin are the gold standard.then:

Ansomone,hyge or genxtropin.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

CT2 said:


> Inject 10iu and get bloods done 3 hours later
> 
> You haven't been stung with them have you mate?


 This but I got advise by @Pscarb to wait 4hrs after injection


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Humatrope for me. If i for some reason can't find it I'd go for Ansomone as it's generally solid

But unless you are well connected, it really is minefield

With that said, it's also a huge waste of money.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Garryspoon said:


> As agreed with above.
> 
> Hyge.


 Ive heard numerous people who've swapped from Ansomone to Black Tops and noticed nothing. Seems like the Hyge quality is up there with the best of them.

@Shergar mentioned this a short time ago.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Lilly or Pfizer are the gold stabdard.
> 
> Then ansomone.
> 
> ...


 Good luck getting genuine lilly or Pfizer..... they're just too hard to source.

Ansomone is a good choice and it'll be interesting to see if all these claims of the BT's being on par are indeed correct. Taking delivery of mine next week :thumb


----------



## CT2 (Dec 10, 2020)

Cronus said:


> This but I got advise by @Pscarb to wait 4hrs after injection


 I've always did 3. But whatever works for you. As long as you keep it consistent with any further testing it'll give you something to go off

Apparently there's a somatropin test you can buy now to test at home, bit like a pregnancy test.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

gavzilla said:


> Ok lads what's the best growth hormone out of these
> 
> Hygetropin blacktops 100iu
> Norditropin cart 45iu
> ...


 out of all of those id use either Hyge or Ansomone, the rest, including the Pfizer pens, are heavily faked and not worth the risk and or money.

i know a few big name UK Pro's and they all use Ansomones bought directly from Ankebio.

Hyges have always been a great all rounder with some not noticing any difference when they swtiched from Ansomones to Hyges.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

CT2 said:


> Inject 10iu and get bloods done 3 hours later
> 
> You haven't been stung with them have you mate?


 I don't use it mate, I'm poor. My physique doesn't warrant drugs like that either. Would be a waste of money whether real or fake.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> out of all of those id use either Hyge or Ansomone, the rest, including the Pfizer pens, are heavily faked and not worth the risk and or money.
> 
> i know a few big name UK Pro's and they all use Ansomones bought directly from Ankebio.
> 
> Hyges have always been a great all rounder with some not noticing any difference when they swtiched from Ansomones to Hyges.


 100% agree, no Pro i know touches Hyge or the cheap pharma stuff that suddenly appears :whistling:



MrBrightside said:


> I don't use it mate, I'm poor. My physique doesn't warrant drugs like that either. Would be a waste of money whether real or fake.


 Its a shame more do not think this way mate


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> out of all of those id use either Hyge or Ansomone, the rest, including the Pfizer pens, are heavily faked and not worth the risk and or money.
> 
> i know a few big name UK Pro's and they all use Ansomones bought directly from Ankebio.
> 
> Hyges have always been a great all rounder with some not noticing any difference when they swtiched from Ansomones to Hyges.


 This exactly


----------



## CT2 (Dec 10, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> I don't use it mate, I'm poor. My physique doesn't warrant drugs like that either. Would be a waste of money whether real or fake.


 Sensible. When in your 30s or 40s a low dose for the feel good factor and anti ageing is worth it! Even 1-2iu a day

But for building muscle tissue or burning fat.... save your money


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pscarb said:


> 100% agree, no Pro i know touches Hyge or the cheap pharma stuff that suddenly appears :whistling:


 Mate, @Clubber Lang was saying the opposite ie that many are saying there is basically no difference between the Hyge and Ansomone.

Tbh I found that hard to believe as well but it seems to be the general consensus.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hyge are very good, go with them.

Danny.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Buy 1 box

Get bloods

When you see results, which will be spot on providing your Hyges are legit, buy 10 boxes

Problem solved, you now have enough HGH to last you a year and you know it's legit.

Repeat next year.

Too expensive?

Don't use HGH


----------



## CT2 (Dec 10, 2020)

Towel said:


> Buy 1 box
> 
> Get bloods
> 
> ...


 fu**ing hell! 1 box would last me 3 months :lol:

Hyge are good when they're good! If that makes sense lol.. they've defo thrown out some s**t batches over the years

Like you say though, if they're good, then grab them while they still are before they go s**t again!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

CT2 said:


> fu**ing hell! 1 box would last me 3 months :lol:
> 
> *Hyge are good when they're good! If that makes sense lol.. they've defo thrown out some s**t batches over the years *
> 
> Like you say though, if they're good, then grab them while they still are before they go s**t again!


 When though? Like do you have proof or blood work to confirm this?

Or is it just subjective where one day you woke up and just didn't feel you looked quite as sexy?

I've had black tops tested, twice, within years of each other, from 2 different legit suppliers, both blood work (posted on here) scored extremely well and consistent, better than other GH I have tested

Too many on here makeing accusations with nothing to back it up.

Either show me where you piss from or get the f**k out of here x


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Used GH last year for the first time ever. Great for the feel good factor and aching joints. Definitely also helped shred some fat. Can't say I noticed any strength/muscle building effects but did look fuller. I'm 48 btw.

Used 3-4 iu Mon-Fri for 6months. Started off on ansomone but finished the last 4 months on one called godtropin! (good reviews on e***ds). Came direct from China, good value, had to stop due to the pins and needles during the night in the arms. Sure they come with guarantee if you post bloods up regardless of good or bad. I will use again. Probably get shot down for recommending this brand but it's only my opinion, take it or leave it  .

Admin feel free to pull if I'm breaking any rules.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Anything Chinese mate!!


----------



## CT2 (Dec 10, 2020)

Cronus said:


> When though? Like do you have proof or blood work to confirm this?
> 
> Or is it just subjective where one day you woke up and just didn't feel you looked quite as sexy?
> 
> ...


 K den


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

js77 said:


> Mate, @Clubber Lang was saying the opposite ie that many are saying there is basically no difference between the Hyge and Ansomone.
> 
> Tbh I found that hard to believe as well but it seems to be the general consensus.


 Sorry got my post mixed up, the majority of those I know at the top of the game do not use cheap pharma as it is a minefield, they would rather use Ansomone especially in the offseason.

I had a chat with Luke Sandoe about this back in 2015 when he filmed an episode of Prep the Series with us, he said Ansomone for the offseason and genuine pharma for pre-contest, the reason he gave was that Ansomone just did not give him a dry enough look to use pre-contest.

Through my BB career, I used GH for long periods, my honest opinion is that a good chunk of that time I got nothing from the GH I used, either because it was fake (I would have sworn blind it was real lol) or I was just not good enough to see the results it gave.

The problem with brands like Hyge is that more than one type exists and each one goes through good and bad batches, let's be fair no one knows what they are getting when they buy it (apart from the source :whistling: )


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

If you can get Ansamone direct then it's a better choice than the others because you know what you're getting and don't have to worry about how its been stored and whether it's a fake product or not.


----------



## Frogre (Oct 22, 2013)

Real omnitrope directly from pharmacy did the job for me. Although joints felt very sore and got really bad carpal tunnel syndrom


----------



## alphafit (Oct 28, 2019)

I have mate that uses Genotropin pen, no idea if'ts any good though.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

CT2 said:


> Sensible. When in your 30s or 40s a low dose for the feel good factor and anti ageing is worth it! Even 1-2iu a day
> 
> But for building muscle tissue or burning fat.... save your money


 My plan for long term health is 3 iu ed


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dannyb0yb said:


> My plan for long term health is 3 iu ed


 Problem with this is for every "benefit" of using hgh long term there seems to be a risk that cancels it out. There are no studies in long term use. Perhaps of most concern is that hgh is just as adept at targeting unhealthy cells as it is healthy cells. Users could be bringing forward the development of a cancer that they may not have developed until later life by years


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Problem with this is for every "benefit" of using hgh long term there seems to be a risk that cancels it out. There are no studies in long term use. Perhaps of most concern is that hgh is just as adept at targeting unhealthy cells as it is healthy cells. Users could be bringing forward the development of a cancer that they may not have developed until later life by years


 True! I also read that it protects against cancer tho, but yes, if you already have cancer, then HGH is a bad idea

Its complicated tho right? Teenagers have the highest levels of IGF 1 and the lowest numbers in cancer

Personally i think HRT doses of hormones can be a good thing, but thats just me

I also think that high doses like 5-6 iu daily long term is not a good thing


----------

